# Tubeless



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

Who's running tubeless on their MTB here?  I'm thinking of going the full UST route with my next wheels.  Any opinions?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

They way I ride I don't think it really matters and you'll still have to carry a spare tube with you.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2011)

Been doing ghetto finless now for 2.5 seasons and love it. Ussually get one flat a year from a nasty side wall tear that Stans can't seal up. I went the ghetto route because it's cheap and I like to larger selection of tires. UST tires are also very heavy.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup, I'll plan on carrying a spare tube.  It would be nice to not sorry about pinch flats without running thick heavy ass DH tubes in my rear wheel.


----------



## marcski (Apr 16, 2011)

I am also thinking about new wheels...and will probably go tubeless. I need to do more research about them.  Evil, what is the tire selection like if you go full tubeless as opposed to the stan's conversion route? Is it thst poor.  I do like my neve's.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 17, 2011)

When I went tubeless a couple of years ago there were still no where near as many UST tires as regular ones. That and cost were both big factors in my choice. I think there are many more UST choices now. One thing to keep in mind is that standard Nevegals are a royal bitch to seal up to use tubeless. The side walls are very porus and weep sealant, sometimes forever. From what I have read UST Nev's are really heavy!


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2011)

This must be a big innovation in the past few years, I haven't run anything other than my good old Presta valves


----------

